# divx a scatto

## jack.o.matic

ciao, 

ho un pentium3 a 800 mhz e quando apro un divx o comunque un video il processore va a ~100% e dopo qualche minuto il video comincia ad andare a scatti.

Succede sia con totem che con vlc (indi non dovrebbe essere un problema di configurazione del programma), non dovrebbe essere un problema di disco (da gkrellm vedo che non accede più di tanto al disco) e in più non ho nemmeno tanti demoni attivi e chiudo tutto quando lancio il video.

secondo voi che cos'è?

----------

## BikE

Detto cosi' e' complesso far supposizioni... controlla intanto di aver attivato il DMA sul tuo disco

```

hdparm -d /dev/hdX

```

Poi io proverei mplayer fossi in te...

----------

## Kernel78

A me succede praticamente con qualsiasi filmato in qualsiasi formato con dimensioni maggiori di un francobollo (o poco più), ho un p3 500mhz 700mb di ram ma presumo che gli 8 mega di memoria della scheda video contribuiscano ...

/EDIT: ho il dma attivo

----------

## jack.o.matic

credo anche io sia un problema di scheda video...

```

*-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x

                vendor: ATI Technologies Inc

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@01:00.0

                version: 64

                size: 16MB    <== leggi quì

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

```

ma su DEBIAN funzionava tutto!   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

PS: il dma c'è

----------

## gutter

Prova ad usare mplayer con -vo xv dopo aver compilato X con la USE xv.

----------

## =DvD=

Potrebbe anche essere l' -ao (audio output) magari passi per il server di gnome ma sei sotto kde... a me è successo, scattavano gl mp3 addirittura, sempre con un p3 a 1ghz!

----------

## Kernel78

Auguro a jack di avere più fortuna di me, la mia scheda video lascia alcquanto a desiderare ...

 *mplayer -vo xv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0" => local display)
> 
> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
> ...

 

----------

## Dece

Confermo che anche io ho avuto problemi del genere con alsa, solo con alcuni filmati però: selezionando con mplayer -ao un driver diverso riuscivo a far funzionare il tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

Sul 500MHz uso

```
mplayer -vo vesa -cache 8192 file.est
```

 ovviamente da consolle e riesco a vedere tutto o quasi.

----------

## Apetrini

Ragazzi secondo me avete dei grossi problemi... una volta mi è capitato di fare su un pc per il web... Duron 650 128mb(non mi ricordo bene se erano 128 o 256, ma mi sembra piu 128) ram,scheda video tnt 16mb, con kde 3.4 privato degli effetti grafici. Tutto compilato con -Os...

Devo dire che li(dentro kde con kaffeine) i divx si vedevano fluidissimi e non scattavano... quindi le vostre configurazioni hanno qualche problema...

----------

## Kernel78

Il mio problema risiede nella scheda video, l'unica nvidia a non supportata dai driver ufficiali.

A dire il vero non è supportata praticamente da nulla, con mplayer riesco a usare solo -vo x11 (posso usare anche -vo aa   :Laughing:  ).

Quasi certamente è questo il mio problema.

----------

## jack.o.matic

 *Quote:*   

> quindi le vostre configurazioni hanno qualche problema...

 

credo anche io che la mie configurazioni abbiano qualche problema... perchè con debian andava tutto!!

per prima cosa ditemi se questi sono valori accettabili:

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   204 MB in  2.04 seconds =  99.92 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   52 MB in  3.02 seconds =  17.22 MB/sec 
```

comunque ultimamente mi sto abbastanza disperando, perchè non mi fanno i divx e soprattutto non mi fa l'adattatore wireless

(vedi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418686.html )

mi sa che ora piallo tutto e rimetto windows perchè VOGLIO usare il wireless, dato che me l'hanno regalato.

nota bene: ricomincierei a usare windows dopo non so quanti anni, ma a dire la verità mi sono un po' rotto di dover ammattire per far funzionare un qualsiasi hardware.

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sembrano un po' bassini i tuoi valori.

sei sicuro che il dma sia attivo?

----------

## Kernel78

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   552 MB in  2.00 seconds = 275.98 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   52 MB in  3.01 seconds =  17.29 MB/sec

```

Senza il dma si riduce il tempo di lettura buffered, non il cached (almeno a me).

----------

## jack.o.matic

guarda che succede ad avere il dma spento:

```

 # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda 

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   208 MB in  2.01 seconds = 103.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.24 seconds =   3.71 MB/sec

```

forse bisogna considerare che il disco, oltre a essere vecchiotto, è anche di quelli piccoli per portatili... non lo so se questo influisce...

comunque fa schifo uguale e probabilmente e questo il motivo per cui vedo male i divx

che posso fare per migliorare un po' la cosa?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... prova a "giocare" un po' con le opzioni di hdparm.

tipo se dai un hdparm -i ti trovi le varie possibilità per la gestione dei dischi, x es la mia:

```
 hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=HDS722512VLAT80, FwRev=V33OA6MA, SerialNo=VN633ECCDV3J2F

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7938kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=241254720

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

con udma5 ho le migliori performance. i tuoi valori magari sono differenti o ne mancano alcuni. però puoi sempre dargli un'occhiata. qui trovi un po' di info in più.

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io da quando ho la gentoo 2006.1 ho lo stesso problema. Premetto che sono su amd64. A parte che ho dei casini anche con i files wmv.. ma se metto i divx a schermo pieno mi scattano in modo terribile...

Riporto le mie impostazioni:

```

# xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

 no adaptors present

```

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y2KCQGZE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```

# hdparm -d /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

```

E la flag USE xv è abilitata.

Prima tutti questi problemi non ce li avevo.

----------

## nikko96

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Anche io da quando ho la gentoo 2006.1 ho lo stesso problema
> 
>  [cut]
> 
> Prima tutti questi problemi non ce li avevo.

 

Hai controllato se ci sono differenze di flag use tra il profilo precedente e quello attuale?

----------

## Ic3M4n

potrebbe anche essere un problema del codec che stai utilizzando. dopotutto io vedo tutto quello che mi interessa con un 450MHz dvd e divx compresi

----------

## fbcyborg

ecco la differenza fra i due files make.profile dei due profili:

default-linux/amd64/2006.0/make.defaults

```
FEATURES="sandbox autoconfig"

ABI=amd64

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

USE="nptl -nptlonly"

USE="${USE} alsa avi berkdb crypt cups eds emboss encode foomaticdb gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff usb zlib X xpm xv zlib -java"

```

default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop/make.defaults

```
STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

USE="alsa arts avi cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox gif gnome gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal jpeg kde ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdflib png qt3 qt4 quicktime sdl spell truetype vorbis win32codecs X xml xv"

```

ora non so se sia proprio quì il problema.

----------

## nikko96

Si potrebbe vedere magari dalle flag use attivate per mplayer,nel caso si usi mplayer.

Inoltre potrebbe essere anche un problema di dri non abilitato,penso.

ciao.

----------

## fbcyborg

ecco le flag use di mplayer:

```
# emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X aac aalib alsa arts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode esd gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad opengl oss png samba sdl truetype unicode vorbis xv xvid (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -fbcon -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -musepack -nas -nvidia -openal (-real) -rtc -speex (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc" 0 kB

```

----------

## nikko96

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ecco le flag use di mplayer:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv mplayer
> 
> ...

 

Non so quale cpu hai,ma use come 3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse (sse2 solo perchè non supportata dalla mia cpu,un athlon-xp)le ho sempre attivate.

Al limite quando avvi mplayer da terminale dovresti vedere degli avvisi a tal proposito(nel caso servono ma non sono attivate)

----------

## fbcyborg

guarda, quelle fra parentesi non possono essere attivate.. almeno sul mio amd64.

----------

## nikko96

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> guarda, quelle fra parentesi non possono essere attivate.. almeno sul mio amd64.

 

Pardon  :Embarassed:  ,mi era sfuggita la nota precedente sul amd64,comunque sia avvisi da terminale niente,quando avii

video che danno problemi?

----------

## fbcyborg

una cosa che vedo spesso è:

```
==========================================================================

It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.

Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!

See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11

==========================================================================

```

ma ecco cosa dice xvinfo:

```
$ xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

 no adaptors present

```

----------

## nikko96

Cosi sembra più un problema di driver della sheda video,ma se ultimamente,oltre all'aggiornamento di profilo non hai fatto altro....

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà, ad essere sincero avevo formattato e ho installato la 2006.1 mentre prima avevo la 2006.0

----------

## gioi

IMHO, a meno di un errata configurazione, la scheda video (o meglio la RAM della scheda video) non c'entra nulla... a meno di non avere una s3virge o qualcosa di più schifoso di una intel 7xx, hai l'hw necessario a far girare abbastanza fluidamente un divx... Penso che il problema sia più legato al supporto da dove il divx viene eseguito o ad un'errata configurazione sw. A suo tempo vedevamo i divx su celeron 300A con 32Mb di ram e una tnt liscia da 8mb a schermo intero 1024x768 da cd.

Su un duron 800 con tnt2 16mb che uso come muletto a casa, ho avuto problemi analoghi sia con debian (a causa della mancata attivazione del dma sull'hd) sia con fedora (problema sul driver xv per mplayer) ma erano entrambi problemi di configurazione... 

In ultima istanza verificherei anche la possibilità che non sia corrotto il file e/o che per qualche motivo non venga codificato con il codec sbagliato.  Tempo fa mi capitò un filmato amatoriale di una festa riversato da VHS su DVD, e poi "rippato" in divx... almeno così mi era stato detto, in realtà, dall'analisi del log di mplayer, risultò un vob rinominato in avi... il risultato era che con totem e xine o scattava oppure aveva l'audio non sincronizzato. Il problema fu risolto rinominandolo e ricodificandolo correttamente con mencoder.

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Crying or Very sad:  ti ringrazio ma non è il mio caso, credo che il problema sia altrove e che si debba cercare la causa da qualche altra parte.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma se il significato è altrove... non è da qualche altra parte?

in ogni caso : hai il dri attivo? nel caso in mplayer puoi attivare disabilitare anche il direct rendering. se è attivo ciccia molta meno cpu e dovrebbe scattare molto meno.

----------

## nikko96

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  ti ringrazio ma non è il mio caso, credo che il problema sia altrove e che si debba cercare la causa da qualche altra parte.

 

In definitiva il problema,secondo me,è da ricercare nel driver che stai usando per la tua scheda video e relativa configurazione di xorg, oppure come già detto nel dri,se risulta attivo o meno,ciao.

Edit:glxinfo te lo dice se attivo il dri

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho sempre usato VESA e non ho mai avuto problemi con i divx.

----------

## fbcyborg

Intanto posso sapere quali sono i presupposti affinchè un divx si possa vedere?

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie al cielo ho risolto tutti i problemi.. ora funziona anche xvinfo, dando un output decente.

TOPIC

----------

